# Apache manual not working

## darkangael

apache 2 manual....

For some reason every page of the apache 2 manual is 

```

URI: index.html.de

Content-Language: de

Content-type: text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1

URI: index.html.en

Content-Language: en

Content-type: text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1

URI: index.html.ja.jis

Content-Language: ja

Content-type: text/html; charset=ISO-2022-JP

URI: index.html.ko.euc-kr

Content-Language: ko

Content-type: text/html; charset=EUC-KR

```

 I assume this is meant to be so that multilanguage can be supported, but it isn't working on the default configuration. I am using :

Apache/2.0.47 (Gentoo/Linux) mod_ssl/2.0.47 OpenSSL/0.9.6i PHP/4.3.2

----------

## Deathwing00

 *darkangael wrote:*   

> apache 2 manual....
> 
> For some reason every page of the apache 2 manual is 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

There is an option inside your httpd.conf that enables this option. check it out.

----------

## KiloLima

I go t the same problem here. Which Option do you mean exactly ? mod_negotiation is on...

mfG

KiloLima

----------

## Deathwing00

 *KiloLima wrote:*   

> I go t the same problem here. Which Option do you mean exactly ? mod_negotiation is on...
> 
> mfG
> 
> KiloLima

 

Indeed this is totally explained in the apache manual and you should search it before asking but anyway...

In this page: http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/env.html

you have to check this option: prefer-language

----------

## john G

Thanks for that enlightening response.  It's technically correct but completely useless without an example.  Would it have been so hard to include one?

BTW, I did read the manual and got no further than the parent post and I have yet to find an example anywhere (yes, I googled) of how to use the environment variable you mention.

Since we're using Gentoo here, did you you mean apache2.conf or commonapache2.conf since there is no httpd.conf.

----------

## scmasaru

I agree with the guy up stairs; an example is worth thousands of words. I still can't get maual page to work. Can somebody show us how get manual page to show up?

----------

## theFred

actually I think its just a bug with the /manual directory.

To FIX the problem:

from the manual directory as root run the following command

# rename .html .var *.html

theFred

----------

## john G

Thanks theFred.  That mostly worked.  I don't think that is the way it should work though, but at least I can read the manual now   :Laughing: 

----------

## theFred

Oh I agree, but I'm not sure who to blame, and I'd be really surprised if this wasn't already in somebodies bugzilla.  I figured it out only because the main page works, and that was the only difference between the root and the manual directory, the extensions of the main page for each language, and the config said var, so I compared and saw that the .html pages in the manual were the same as the var pages in the root of apache2, and that's when I decided on just renaming them and seeing what happened (ina test directory of course)  probably going to have to do the rename in all the other sub directories, but I'll cross that bridge when it comes I guess.

theFred

----------

## Chris Finch

In order to rename the html files in the subdirectories, just use the rename command with */*.html instead of *.html (I did it in bash, because I didn't know rename).

Deathwing00's comment b.t.w. isn't only impolite but also nonsense.

----------

## theFred

cool, didn't know that, but i use rename as little as possible   :Smile: .

and what do you expect from someone who's marked as 'l33t'

----------

## seanmc

Hi,

I was having the same problem as darkangael. I am running Apache 2.0.47.

The trick of renaming *.html.var to *.html doesn't work for me, since my /manual directory doesn't have any files ending in .var, but deleting all of the files which just ended in .html (and did not have a language extension) seems to work.

--Sean

----------

## Chris Finch

seanmc: no, the idea would be to rename all files foo.html as foo.html.var (or foo.var for that matter). Deleting them is a good alternative, as that way one doesn't have to manually delete the renamed files in a future upgrade or uninstall.

----------

## seanmc

Yes, I got that backwards.   :Embarassed: 

--Sean

----------

## arthax

 *theFred wrote:*   

> actually I think its just a bug with the /manual directory.
> 
> To FIX the problem:
> 
> from the manual directory as root run the following command
> ...

 

You can also configure an Alias in httpd.conf, uhmmm... says Manual?

```

Alias /Manual /path/to/Manual

```

and copy to this path 'httpd-docs-2.0.47.en.zip' download from 'dist/httpd/docs' of any Apache mirrors!

Only 700 KB to get a local docs mirror.

----------

## theFred

that should actually already be in the conf file, we were talking about the misnamed files in the manual or Manual directory.  the index.html, etc should be called index.var as with all the other files with .html extensions, we weren't referring to actual access to the directory itself.  

Thanks though.

----------

## orick

Thank's guys, that got it going.

----------

## arthax

 *theFred wrote:*   

> that should actually already be in the conf file, we were talking about the misnamed files in the manual or Manual directory.  the index.html, etc should be called index.var as with all the other files with .html extensions, we weren't referring to actual access to the directory itself.  
> 
> Thanks though.

 

TheFred:

In the config file, it's defined an alias for /manual, not /Manual.

I created that alias ONLY to get a WORKING tree of the English Manual. Multilanguage problems in the original docs tree (like index.var) still exist!

----------

## Al Al Cool J

BINGO!  I googled, found some code that seemed to do the trick, and then weeded everything out that seemed unecessary.  

Stick this in commonapache2.conf and it should work!

```
<Directory "/home/httpd/htdocs/manual">

    <Files *.html>

        SetHandler type-map

    </Files>

</Directory>

```

----------

## Pasketti

 *Al Al Cool J wrote:*   

> BINGO!  I googled, found some code that seemed to do the trick, and then weeded everything out that seemed unecessary.  
> 
> 

 

This fixed the problem for me!  Thanks!

----------

## darkangael

That is definitely the solution. Pretty good suggesting reading the manual to find out how to read the manual though deathwing   :Razz: 

----------

## psycovic

This doesn't work for me...this part: <Directory "/home/httpd/htdocs/manual"> 

My manual folder is in /usr/share/apache2/manual...but my entire hosting folder is in /home/Website.  htdocs is somewhere else, which I presume is the thing we're trying to change?   It's in /var/www/localhost/htdocs.  I don't know which address to set it to.

----------

